# Dateien in eine OODB abspeichern



## dr.butthead (13. Jun 2007)

hi,

wie kann man mit java ganze dateien in eine OODB(objektorientierte datenbank) abspeichern? geht das mit dem file objekt?

benutze momentan die db4o datenbank.

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

na File sicher nicht, das ist ja nur ein Platzhalter für den Dateinamen,

kannst du die Datei nicht als String oder byte[] einlesen?
um die zu speichern brauchst doch nicht extra ne OODB..


----------



## dr.butthead (14. Jun 2007)

vielen dank erstmal

die OODB spielt nicht so eine große rolle.
kann ich die byte[] den so als objekt abspeichern oder brauch ich ein spezielles dafür?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2007)

ich kenne die nicht,
 aber byte[] ist schon mal ein Objekt,
und wenn du ein eigenens definieren müsstest mit byte[] als Exemplarvariable,
dann wäre das auch ein Objekt


----------

